# Goofy Horse. . .



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You are taking pictures of horses that belong to strangers?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

^^It was just a herd of horses in a huge pasture in the middle of nowhere. . . I personally think it is no big deal, but IDK. . . just thought it was a funny picture. Most of the others I took because the horses, at a distance, reminded me of a herd of mustangs. . .really pretty against the mtns. in the background. When they saw me though, the came trotting up, and this one proceeded to make ridiculous faces.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I thought it was funny!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My friends horse Scooter pulls faces like that. He will do anything for attention.


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

thats cute


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

That picture really put a smile on my face today......I needed that. Not to mention, it's a great picture too.


----------



## SonyaRumour4ever (Aug 9, 2010)

lol, i LOVE this picture!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

payette said:


> ^^It was just a herd of horses in a huge pasture in the middle of nowhere. . . I personally think it is no big deal, but IDK. . .


So kids on a playground are fair game too?

I'm serious. What is happening to respect in this world?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

mls said:


> So kids on a playground are fair game too?
> 
> I'm serious. What is happening to respect in this world?


Seriously? Comparing horses to kids?


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

My Beau said:


> Seriously? Comparing horses to kids?


I agree. That is just ridiculous. I don't give two hoots if someone takes a picture of my horse, as long as they don't say it's theirs.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Cute shot!! 
And it's not like she went in their barn and took pics. For future reference, if you get a cute shot like this of a certain bald faced mare in Louisiana, feel free to shoot away and I'll take a copy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Kids and horses are two different things. I thought the pic was cute! Soooo many people go out and take pics of other people's horses. It's not like people passing on the freeway don't see them. She probably isn't the first to take a pic.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Mls. . .I must admit I slightly resent the implication that I voyeuristically photograph little kids. . . 
Honestly, I'm an artist, I like to work from photos, and I definitely photograph any multitude of things that belong to strangers. . . cattle, crumbling barns, burros, antique cars, cats on fenceposts. . . . and yes, even horses!;D
Generally I don't share the photos, but rather use them as references for drawings/paintings.
I will agree to disagree.
I certainly would never claim anothers' property as my own, or use photos to slander/libel/talk trash in a public venue. (I've seen pictures on Craigslist where someone was like "look at these poor horses- they have no shelter and it is so muddy. . . ." I was justifiably mortified for the poor neighboring horse owners whose only crime was living in a place where it rains in October. . . )
I get where you are coming from, but really fail to see the harm in taking or posting the picture I did.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

mls said:


> So kids on a playground are fair game too?
> 
> I'm serious. What is happening to respect in this world?


 
^^um..ok. thats a little harsh. i would not be offended at all if it were my horse and someone stopped and took a picture of him/her. chill out


----------



## lollipop (Aug 13, 2010)

My Beau said:


> Seriously? Comparing horses to kids?


ITA - as a mother of 4, you are comparing apples to oranges IMO. 

The picture is adorable - and I wouldn't mind one bit if someone took a photo of my horse or one of my dogs.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like someone was having a bad day, and I'm not talking about the horse with the silly face <-- who is HILARIOUS by the way. It is easy for people to be mean and opinionated when they sit behind a veil. I like to call it the "Wizard of Oz effect".


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

If someone took a picture of my horse/dog I would be honered(no one ever does though cause we live in Amish land)! I think that is a really cute photo and that horse must be very loved by who ever owns it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

mls said:


> So kids on a playground are fair game too?
> 
> I'm serious. What is happening to respect in this world?



Not the same thing. Not even close.


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the picture. I'm glad you took it.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

^Thanks!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

leonalee said:


> Looks like someone was having a bad day, and I'm not talking about the horse with the silly face <-- who is HILARIOUS by the way. It is easy for people to be mean and opinionated when they sit behind a veil. I like to call it the "Wizard of Oz effect".


I was not having a bad day.

Sit behind a veil of what? Only those PMing me are the ones hiding. I have put my opinion out for all to see.

I am 100% serious. These horses belong to someone else.

So in other words you are all saying it is perfectly ok for strangers to stop and photograph your horses?

For the record I cannot have childern. I know the difference but my horses are the only 'kids' I will have.


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

mls said:


> So in other words you are all saying it is perfectly ok for strangers to stop and photograph your horses?


Yep, that's what I'm saying.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

blink said:


> Yep, that's what I'm saying.


Your choice.

It is not ok at my barn. One incident of a gal hiding from an abusive ex taught us that. Privacy and safety is precious.


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

mls said:


> Your choice.
> 
> It is not ok at my barn. One incident of a gal hiding from an abusive ex taught us that. Privacy and safety is precious.


You should post signs. "Do Not Photograph Horses."

Problem solved.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

mls said:


> So in other words you are all saying it is perfectly ok for strangers to stop and photograph your horses?


Yeah thats what I'm saying! Just so long as they dont go running through my pastures or feeding them ECT(even then I'm used to people walking through my fields to get somewhere) I am perfectly ok with it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am with MLS on this one. I don't think it is acceptable, and no, I would not be "honored" if someone came onto my property and took pictures of my horse. It's called trespassing. It's a terribly cute picture, certainly. And who knows, maybe the owner doesn've give a hoot. But, if it was my horse, I would.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

You dont have to go on to someones property to take a picture of their horse. Lots of people have pastures by the road. If you don't, then good for you(I guess) But anyone with a decent camera can take pictures from a good distance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

That picture is obviously up close, and if she was close enough to realize the horse was a "ham" then I have a feeling that she was on their property. I'm not here to argue, I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

I think if it is a very rural area, and there are no identifying houses around and no "No Tresspassing" signs, then by all means, as long as you aren't trampling property, and staying on public property it is okay to take pictures. I think there is a clear line between waltzing onto someone's property or even sneaking onto the property in unacceptable, and that doesn't appear to be the case here. Also, taking pictures on property you KNOW the owner doesn't want you near/photographing (ie: someone has personally told you, or there are signs posted that say "no trespassing") is NOT acceptable. No Trespassing should be considered a universal "not your property, leave it alone" instance. Stealing someone else's pictures is a big no-no, too. Or going on someone's property whom you are not allowed on (or loitering near it) is not appropriate either. But, taking your own, on property otherwise unmarked, and with non-malicious intentions is by all means fine. Problem = malicious intent while photographing (whether it is stalking, or irritating people you know don't want you doing it, etc). Best case scenario = asking permission anyhow... but sometimes that isnt always possible.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I was definitely not trespassing. I was driving on a one track dirt road in the boonies, and saw a herd of horses off in the distance which reminded me of a herd of Mustangs at the foot of some hills. Obviously, they are someone's ranch horses on a 1,000 acre pasture, but they made a pretty picture  The pasture was surrounded by an old barbwire fence. (Um, which I was outside of. . .) The quality of light was appealing as well, so I took some pictures. The horses saw me, ran over to the other side of the little fence.
Obviously it would be an entirely different situation alltogether to photograph things of a more personal nature, or strongly identifying- such as cars parked in front of garages, etc. I aso would never condone trespassing to take pictures without permission. 
I can agree that it violates basic respect and privacy to document the lives and livlihoods of others without permission, and think that is extraordinarily rude. 
I'll agree to disagree about the pros/cons of the legality and morality of taking this particular picture.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha - I don't see any problem with it!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sunny said:


> That picture is obviously up close, and if she was close enough to realize the horse was a "ham" then I have a feeling that she was on their property. I'm not here to argue, I was just stating my opinion.


Thank you Sunny.

I asked a question that obviously has a few people squirming - or they would simply be ignoring the comments.

There should be no need to post no trespassing signs on private property.


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

look, everyone, the people posting things like "this is not acceptable" & "i would never condone people taking pictures of my horses" are definitley not worth bickering with. not saying they're wrong or right, just not worth the fight. 
(that rhymes, hehe

& I personally think it's an adorable picture


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Guys she already took the pictures. Let's chill.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

mls- I don't know if I am one of the people that you're referring to, but it is my understanding that a forum is a discussion tool, and just ignoring someone's comment instead of rebutting misinformation posted in it is sort of defeating the point of having a discussion. You may think I trespassed, Sunny may think I trespassed, but I did not, nor would I. I've agreed to accept that people have conflicting opinionss of the entire picture-taking scenario: i.e. is it illegal and/or immoral, but I'm totally going to make it clear that I did not trespass, because, well, I don't really want people believing I did- not bacause I'm "squirming". Personally, I think the discussion is interesting, and possibly even warrants it's own thread, perhaps a poll of people who think it is ok/not ok, and ideas and imput about "grey areas". . . I just don't understand why you would comment and then critique others for responding when that is the whole idea behind an internet bulletain board.
Anyways. . . . this thread was not intended as a broad discussion of morals, but it is making for an interesting read.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't see a problem in it at all being on both sides of owning horses and being a photographer who has done this same thing. If a pasture runs along a public road and you do not enter onto the private property and nothing is identifiable as this is x horse or x property there is no harm. I don't bother the horses just photograph them and never cross the property line. But there is no issue with this. It is just a random horse that is on a random road that any public person may view. And the whole speculation of oh you had to be close to the horse to take the shot is 100% not true. Many people like me have longer lenses that allow you to get close but not.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Like I said, I had no intention to argue. But, let us not forget that horses are legally considered property. All i'm saying is that I wouldn't be happy if someone was taking pictures of my "property" without asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Adorable picture.

I agree she wasn't trespassing and the horse was by a road that many people passed and surely many took pictures of. She didn't waltz behind a barn to a pasture to take pictures.

On another note, I'd like if you did a sketch of that picture =]


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

You are aware that all sorts of Satellite pictures are taken of all private property. Some of them are really good too, I can pick out our specific vehicles, our chickens and our dog in the one of our last home.

And just how do you think property appraisals are done? The appraiser drives by and takes PICTURES! Not just of the property the appraisal is being done on, at least 3 - 4 other pieces of similar property as well and no, they don't stop and ask if you are ok with it. They just stand on public property and snap away, so if your horse happens to be hanging it's head over the front fence, good chance it'll end up in the picture. 

I could care less if someone was to stand on public property and take pictures of my horse. Feeding or touching my horse, completely different.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

drybonesvalley, that would be a very cute drawing. . .


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Umm, we live in the middle of nowwhere and have lots of dirt roads going everywhere and anywhere. People stop all the time ON THE ROAD, which is public to take photos of cows, horses, dogs, wild animals, old barns, etc. Who cares if someone snaps a photo of an animal that is grazing in a field by a road.
I have even had people stop at our house, which is on the road and ask to take photos of my dogs(Bernese Mountain dogs) that they see from the road. 
I don't believe there is a law against taking photos of animals in a pasture by a road that is a public road and taking photos. I have no issue with it, and think the photo is great. Planes fly overhead taking photos of your house, garage, yard, etc all the time. They are taking photos in the public air.
If you object to anyone taking a photo of your animals that are in open pasture by a road, then hide them in a barn or buy a house with miles of private road and you won't have a problem then.
How do you think award winning photos are made? By people driving and finding a spur of the moment shot.

I for one would love if someone took a photo of my horse being such a dork as that one, that they came to my home and offered me a copy of the photo.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

:-|

Srsly? We better all stop taking photographs then. I'm pretty sure she got the fenceline and the grass in there to which is owned by someone. I shouldn't take photos of my friends at the bar because the bar is owned by someone. I can't take a picture of a deer in a pasture because someone owns that pasture. I can't take a picture of a cool looking car because someone owns that car. Eep, I better just stop taking pictures period, never know what random building or stranger or child or animal may end up in the background.

I think I should sue the professional photographer who was snapping pics of me riding. Maybe the neighbor that gave me a photo she took of my horse for Christmas? That nasty witch.

I'm sorry, I think the entire premise is RIDICULOUS. I'm fairly certain there is NO law that prevents you from taking a photograph of whatever the heck you please, as long as it isn't a photo of a person and you aren't publishing it. I take photos of random horses CONSTANTLY, I am not stopping to find out who owns a horse in a 5,000 acre pasture in the middle of nowhere. 

And no, I have NEVER had a problem with people blatantly photographing my horses either by themselves or with me on them. It's a PICTURE, not a 90 minute documentary.

Adorable horse by the way and great shot. I find it somewhat obvious that you're on the OTHER side of the fence, but anyway, that's another point. And all I'm going to say on the matter.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have stated my opinions in a calm, nice manor. I have not been blatantly rude to anyone on here, and most everyone has been respectful and mature in stating their opinion on the matter. But MM, that was a bit over-the-top. The rude and sarcastic tone of that post was certainly uncalled for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

Adorable photo!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree with MM, we all better quit taking photos if people are going to get uptight over a photo of horses in a pasture. Photos are taken daily of all kinds of things, in pastures, on roads, in public parks, just about everywhere. Public is the key word here, if you or your animals or your car or whatever is in a public place or by a public road then someone sometime will take a photo of it.
They are not coming into your home, or crawling into your car or sneaking into your barn. As long as they are outside and the person taking the photo is on public ground, that is life.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am going to abandon this thread. If I came off as rude to anyone, I apologize. Feel free to PM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I didn't mean to be rude Sunny, I'm just absolutely dumbfounded that someone would actually accuse someone of being disrespectful or in non-compliance with a law because they snapped a photo of a horse in a field.

Don't professional photographers hang around show rings snapping photos all day long of everyone and if you want to buy some, you can? If you don't, the rights to that photo is theirs, not yours.

I could understand someone getting upset because someone is taking a photo of them riding - yeah, you should probably ask. But a random horse in a massive pasture out in the middle of nowhere?

That's a little extreme with the paranoia in my mind.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

i agree with MM, too. i think it's a little silly to spend your time worrying about a picture that someone took. i know for a fact that it's totally legal here in maryland, because i have family and friends in law enforcement (i guess that's what you'd call it) and all of them said that it's okay. as long as she was on the other side of the fence, it doesn't matter who owns the horse. as long as she's not selling it for profit, she's 100% fine.

and i love the picture! keep on shooting. and i hope to see more.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

and to add... what do you think paparazzi does? they take pictures of celebs all day long and post them all over. 100% legal. and those are people.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, judging whether or not Payette was trespassing or not is IRRELEVANT BECAUSE NONE OF US WERE THERE. I have a family member who spent as much on his new camera as he did on his BRAND NEW CAR, and trust me when I say he'd be able to zoom in that close to a large animal from a GREAT distance. However, that, too, is irrelevant. She took an awesome picture, she wanted to share it. Wouldn't it be interesting to ask Ansel Adams who's property he was on when he was snapping his historic photos? Hmmm...


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the manner is whether or not she was allowed to take pictures of property, as she was clear that she was not trespassing as she wasn't actually on the property.

It is true, however, that people take photographs of streets and such with people on them, villages, roads? It's not as if she was stating the names of the horse in the pictures, or claiming they were hers. And what of taking pictures of horses at horse shows? That's a public event, yet for some reason people think that it is a cruel idea to take pictures of horses...whilst many shows are publicized on television.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Horse shows are not comparable here. It is another apples and oranges thing. Horse shows are considered more of a public venue and many have a release on the entry form that allows the photographer to take your photos.

It is impossible to tell from that photo if the photographer was trespassing. Just being on the outside of the fence does not mean you are not trespassing. I find it amusing that someone would think that being outside the fence means you are not trespassing. The road side of my fence is a good 50' inside my property. If you were standing any where near my fence you would be trespassing.


I have to agree with Sunny and MLS though. It is my horse. It is my choice who gets to take photos of it and even more my choice if they are a professional photographer that might make money off my horse.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

This is immature, and I'd suggest not listening to any of it. I'm happy to know that both myself, others, and the person who took this photo is amusing to you. I'm glad that insulting is a form of complimentary action where you are from.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

On another note, it is clearly obvious she is behind the fence, and if I understand correctly, the fence is adjacent to a road.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Woooooooooowzers.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> This is immature, and I'd suggest not listening to any of it. I'm happy to know that both myself, others, and the person who took this photo is amusing to you. I'm glad that insulting is a form of complimentary action where you are from.


:?:

Insulting a form of complimentary action? If I wanted to insult I would simply do it. I am not one to beat around the bush.


I believe you totally missed the point of the statement about the fence not always being the property line. In this case, it might be. Sure. I was speaking in general, as were many of the other posts here.

I do think the OPs photo is VERY cute. That does not mean I can not agree with Sunny (who was nothing but nice trying to explain their point of view, but you seemed to take offense to it also).


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it's really sad- if OP was making negative comments about the equine in the photo, everyone would be all up in arms. But since it's 'cute', it's ok?

For some of you - this is really double standards.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

> That does not mean I can not agree with Sunny (who was nothing but nice trying to explain their point of view, but you seemed to take offense to it also).


I take little offense to what Sunny said, however 



> find it amusing that someone would think that being outside the fence means you are not trespassing.


Many here believe such, including the OP and myself--and besides, one of the purposes of a fence is to /mark/ the property and it is the owner's responsibility to make that clear if they do not want "trespassers", especially if there is little grass and road.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

> That does not mean I can not agree with Sunny (who was nothing but nice trying to explain their point of view, but you seemed to take offense to it also).


I take little offense to what Sunny said, however 



> find it amusing that someone would think that being outside the fence means you are not trespassing.


Many here believe such, including the OP and myself--and besides, one of the purposes of a fence is to /mark/ the property and it is the owner's responsibility to make that clear if they do not want "trespassers", especially if there is little grass and road.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

mls said:


> I think it's really sad- if OP was making negative comments about the equine in the photo, everyone would be all up in arms. But since it's 'cute', it's ok?
> 
> For some of you - this is really double standards.


I dont thinks it's double standards-> I do recall being told by my mother "If you dont have anything nice to say, don't say it at all"...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> Many here believe such, including the OP and myself--and besides, one of the purposes of a fence is to /mark/ the property and it is the owner's responsibility to make that clear if they do not want "trespassers", especially if there is little grass and road.


Um no. The main reason for the fence, I would guess, is to contain the horses. Not mark the property line.


You can not tell me it is OK with you that strangers walk around any where on your property that is not fenced?

Using your theory any where not contained in a fence is OK since a fence shows the property line.


Again, my pasture fencing does not come any where near my property line. Not even on the sides. We want to be able to drive around all sides of the fence with a tractor.



GreyRay said:


> I do recall being told by my mother "If you dont have anything nice to say, don't say it at all"...


What did MLS say that was not 'nice'? Not agreeing with others is not 'not being nice'. How is suggesting that taking photos of things to that do not belong to you might get you in trouble a bad thing?
The people on your side of this discussion have been far more rude that MLS has.


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel honestly ashamed at what you guys have said, and don't even know you guys. She posted a cut pic, and it is not of your business whether she broke law of not. In this case, I think not. This is really immature. How old are we? If she wanted input she would of said so.. I think we should all stop.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have a "side" of the discussion... mls said that if she was saying something rude about the horse, people would be jumping her ****, but since its "cute" most are OK with it. That is because NOONE(in theire right mind) takes offence to a compliment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

GreyRay said:


> I don't have a "side" of the discussion... mls said that if she was saying something rude about the horse, *people would be jumping her ****, *but since its "cute" most are OK with it. That is because NOONE(in theire right mind) takes offence to a compliment!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please do not twist what I said.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

wow uh this has gone a little far.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not wasting any more time with this.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not twisting what you said. That is what it came accross as to me, and I cannot accurately quote what you said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

In Wyoming, "your" property might extend to the road whether paved or not, but there is a right of way that makes it public. "our" land goes further out than the fence line, but the right of way makes it public and therefore anyone can stand at the fence line and its public.
When hunting alongside roads, even in the back country, the right of way laws makes it illegal if you shoot on the road, even if you are in a vehicle. You have to be off the right of way.
Just a thought on the fenceline and whether it was trespassing or not


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

mls said:


> I was not having a bad day.
> 
> Sit behind a veil of what? Only those PMing me are the ones hiding. I have put my opinion out for all to see.
> 
> ...


I've had people stop and take pictures of my horse. They say he's cute and he loves getting his picture taken. I'm delighted that people think he's gorgeous enough to stop. I've had boarders tell me that when I was gone a tourist stopped and took a picture of my horse. I don't give a ****. He's a horse.


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I think the picture is very cute! Thank you for making me smile!!!!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

*New thread on this topic!!*

So, I personally find the discussion that arose out of this thread very interesting! I don't feel this forum (horse pictures, where critique is discouraged. . .) the appropriate venue though.
With that in mind, I began a new thread in the horse law section, because that seemed like the most appropriate place to carry such a debate/discussion/meeting of the minds forward. 
Please feel free to (politely!) bring your varied opinions to that thread, and also, if anyone is inclined to look up, or already knows, such laws as pertain to the situation, feel free to address them.
I personally would love to know what the actual laws are, as well as have an overview of the spectrum of personal feelings of right or wrong on the issue.
Anyway, feel free to post more there if you are inclined.
Also, thanks to everyone who offered comments strictly relating to the photo- I do appreciate them!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> That is what it came accross as to me, and *I cannot accurately quote what you said*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bolding mine.

The quote button is in the lower right corner of the post. You just hit it and it quotes it for you. 

During a heated debate it does not help when someone does not quote accurately which leads to something someone said being twisted.



Great idea Payette! Thank you.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Way to many uptight people on here. I'TS A FRIGGIN PICTURE!! Ought to direct all that energy in to something worth bickering about?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

sinsin4635 said:


> Ought to direct all that energy in to something worth bickering about?


Most of us were not bickering for starters. It is an internet BB and the whole point of an internet BB is discussing. Discussing would get very boring if all anyone said was 'you are perfect in every way'.

And you obviously missed the part where it was stated that a whole new thread was started on the topic that this thread brought up.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

We don't mind yet people taking photos of our pets and whatever else.

I never wondered if it's a good thing or not, but reading this tread I am actually glad my country is a bit behind on catching up with the latest property seclusion laws or whatever this thing is that wouldn't allow you to take a pic of a horse in some field.

It's not even like that horse will ever be recognized easily from that picture, I doubt he walks around pulling that face permanently.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Most of us were not bickering for starters. It is an internet BB and the whole point of an internet BB is discussing. Discussing would get very boring if all anyone said was 'you are perfect in every way'.
> 
> And you obviously missed the part where it was stated that a whole new thread was started on the topic that this thread brought up.


 Theres more people bickering on this thread than commenting on how cute the picture is! And no i didn't miss the part about the new thread but i wanted to comment on this one!


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh snap.

I took a picture of a horse making a funny face today (technically yesterday).










I was also on the someone else's property, and I knew the property owner wasn't there.

Now, get out your 'Jump to Conclusions' mats and let's play some more!







So that nobody accuses me of trolling, I'll explain:
My horse, on the ranch we board at, ranch owner at work, horse getting scratched by my wife. Assumptions make you look stupid, and getting worked up about taking pictures of ANYTHING that can be seen from a public place (with very little exception) is silly.


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly, this has gone to far. The OP posted this picture to get positive feedback. This is a PICTURE forum, for people to say things about the PICTURE not trespassing or whatever. I wouldn't mind if people took pictures of my horse, just as long as they arn't on my property unless i know them.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i think it's a great picture!!! we had a incededent where a pic was taken of one of our horses, he claimed (we later found out) that our stud was his ........my daughter 4-h pics was of 2 horses in a pasture, posted for a week at the fair.....owner said nothing.....the only thing i was afraid of was one of the horses in the pic was one that i had just placed


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Just for the record, I really wouldn't mind if someone took a picture of my horse. As long as they stayed on their side of the fence. I have much more serious things to worry about than people taking pictures of my horse... in fact it happens quite often there are many tourists around this time of year and I have even been photographed whilst out riding by people on boats.

Its a cute picture payette !


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

My horses live on a quiet road but the area isn't inactive. It is a few acres and a barn behind a house in an older subdivison type setting where several of the other houses have barns behind them too. My horses are right along side the quiet road and tons of people stop by to pet them and take photos. Why not? No harm done. There is a little girl who comes by every day and gives my gelding kisses and calls him Princess Chloe.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

So, well, I'm horrified at how mean ya'll are being so I'm not gonna say anything bout that coz it just...was really dissapointing to me.
What a cute picture, quite the dorky horse there  love the face markings as well, I've always had a thing for bald-face(face marking) horses. Very interesting they are.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey, the picures that others posted in replies are fantastic!!!! I love them all.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like he's shaking his head, I love pictures of horses with expressions like that.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I think those of you getting your panties in a wad about this should read up on a photographer's rights, because you're obviously very ignorant about the situation.

That's all I am saying.

PS - the picture is adorable.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> I think those of you getting your panties in a wad about this should read up on a photographer's rights, because you're obviously very ignorant about the situation.
> 
> That's all I am saying.
> 
> PS - the picture is adorable.


Thank you Tiff


----------

